# Experience gained from Electrical Techniques certificate VS Apprentice 1 block



## CurtisStewart (Dec 30, 2014)

I would say don't take the electrical techniques course, make some phone calls and talk to local electrical companies and let them know you're interested in working in the trade, try and start working for a company and eventually try and have them register you as an apprentice. Before you know it, you'll be in trade school.


----------



## ThatApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Those are all a money grab school, they say they will get a job for you after you finish the program. 1000% LIES. I've had tons of people asking me if my company is hiring and stating they've done those courses. Start out as a helper (What company will reject free labor?) and show some interest and they'll hire you. save your money, don't waste it on any electrical crash course.....The internet and youtube video's will teach you more than that money grab school will. Electrical is a trade that takes a lot of practice to be good in. Pull out the yellow pages and start calling electrical companies...That's how i got started here in Toronto...Now I'm a 3rd year apprentice working for a BIG TIME company as the top guy at "3rd year level" at a company with 150+ electrician and apprentice. 

A good electrician will never be out of work or a good paying job, Drill that into your brains as an apprentice.


----------

